# olla jumissa - olla nalkissa - olla kinni



## n8abx9

Mietin, millaisia eroja niissä on. Laitan kysymysmerkkejä, kun itse en usko, että näin voi sanoa.

(1)
Neuvottelut jäivät jumiin. 
Neuvottelut jäivät nalkkiin. (???)
Neuvottelut jäivät kiinni. (???)

(2)
Sahaterä jäi jumiin. 
Sahaterä jäi nalkkiin. 
Sahaterä jäi kiinni.  (?)

(3)
Avain jäi jumiin. 
Avain jäi nalkkiin. 
Avain jäi kiinni. 

(4)
Varas jäi jumiin rikoksesta. (???)
Varas jäi nalkkiin rikoksesta. 
Varas jäi kiinni rikoksesta.


Kiitos avusta!


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Puhtaasti intuitiivisia kommentteja:


n8abx9 said:


> (1)
> Neuvottelut jäivät jumiin.
> Neuvottelut jäivät nalkkiin. (???)
> Neuvottelut jäivät kiinni. (???)


Samaa mieltä. Vain "jumiin" sopii tähän lauseeseen. "Kiinni" jääminen voisi olla mahdollinen, jos kerrottaisi, _mihin_ tai _mistä_ neuvottelut jäivät kiinni.


n8abx9 said:


> (2)
> Sahaterä jäi jumiin.
> Sahaterä jäi nalkkiin.
> Sahaterä jäi kiinni.  (?)


"Nalkkiin" ja "kiinni" ovat mahdollisia, mutta "jumiin" on paras. Jumittuminen johtui siitä, että sahausrako oli liian ahdas, puu oli liian sitkeää tai sahaajalla ei ollut tarpeeksi voimaa.


n8abx9 said:


> (3)
> Avain jäi jumiin.
> Avain jäi nalkkiin.
> Avain jäi kiinni.


Samaa mieltä, kaikkia voi käyttää. "Kiinni"-sana kaipaisi ehkä täsmennystä: "avain jäi kiinni _lukkoon_", mutta pakollinen se ei ole.


n8abx9 said:


> (4)
> Varas jäi jumiin rikoksesta. (???)
> Varas jäi nalkkiin rikoksesta.
> Varas jäi kiinni rikoksesta.


Samaa mieltä. "Jumiin" ei käy tähän ollenkaan, muut kaksi kyllä.

Yleisellä tasolla (ja minun kielikorvani mukaan) *jumiin* jääminen on tyypillisesti sellainen tilanne jossa liikkumisen estää kitka, joko konkreettisesti tai kuvannollisesti (kuten neuvottelujen tapauksessa). *Nalkkiin* jäämisessä liikkumisen estää mekaaninen este, mutta sitä käytetään ehkä eniten kuvaamaan rikoksesta kiinni jäämistä. Varoituksen sana: nalkkiin jääminen tarkoittaa myös sitä ilmiötä, että koirat jäävät parittelun jälkeen kiinni toisiinsa, ja siksi sanassa on aika vahva alatyylinen leima. *Kiinni* jääminen on neutraalein ja yleiskäyttöisin näistä ilmaisuista.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos vastauksesta ja varoituksesta! Ei edes sanakirjoihin voi enää luottaa. Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa on kyllä tuo koira esimerkkikin, mutta toivoin sen olevan harvinainen sivumerkitys, kun muuten sana on merkitty vain "arkiseksi". Laitan sen siis vältettävien sanojen listalle ...


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

n8abx9 said:


> Kiitos vastauksesta ja varoituksesta! Ei edes sanakirjoihin voi enää luottaa. Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa on kyllä tuo koira esimerkkikin, mutta toivoin se olevan harvinainen sivumerkitys, kun muuten sana on merkitty vain "arkiseksi". Laitan sen siis vältettävien sanojen listalle ...


No, kyllä tuota "jäädä nalkkiin" aika paljon käytetään, eniten varmaan juuri merkityksessä "jäädä kiinni rikoksesta". Ei se siinä merkityksessä vulgääri ole, vaikka onkin arkinen. Mutta on hyvä tietää, että sillä on myös tuo sivumerkitys.


----------

